# So how fast does YOUR kayak go?



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Hobie Outback, not even with the turbo fins! 8)


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Man....that Hobie really hums!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Man, you could almost water ski behind that.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey, wait up a second Jake...

Did todays weather conditions offer any additional assistance or was this test conducted in still water, zero wind?

High tide today was 1.00pm (midday Qld today)
Wind was 25-35 km/h

Legs eleven.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

err...11 knots or 11 km/h? Think it might be the latter


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Jake, clever photo! Just as well you left out the bow of the yak or we'd be able to see the tow line from the stink boat :shock: :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess I should have explained....

The GPS went a bit dodgy with a high HDOP and the speed was all over the shop for a while. Real speed was about 4 knots.

I just couldnt resist! 8)


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

This Hobie must be at least doing 15 KNOTS :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Why was she going so fast? She was either chasing some good-looking bloke like Occy or fleeing someone like ******* [edited by mods]


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Well done - you had me going for a while....but it does raise an interesting question - how fast do other people's kayaks go?

I can sprint mine to about 4 and a half (but can only sustain that for a few seconds) with the mirage drive only and can do the same with the hobie sail + slow peddling. I am still yet to try the sail with fast peddling (the sail normally adds 2 knots or so). I would have thought my yak would be one of the slower ones (bieng a tandem model) - what do the smaller single yaks get up to?


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Well i tell you what, i reckon after tomorrow my Cobra FnD should do around 16 kmh and that's not even using a paddle.  
I have the 2hp Honda 4 stroke fitted and hopefully be able to test it out on Merimbula lake tomorrow.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

:shock: :shock: Shi$. Sounds awesome!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

On Hinze this morning I got the Espri up to 7.2 kph not sure what that equates to in knots though.

[edit] Just converted it and 7.2 kph equals 3.8876904 knots


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Good topic, although when I started reading it I was ready to race out and buy a Hobie.

I have a Swing with a GPS (that reads correctly). My top speed on flat water with no current is 8.8 km/hr (4.75 knots) which I can sustain for about 15 secs. Anything above 8 k/hr is very hard work as the yak wants to start thinking about planning and it's nigh impossible to put enough work in to get it to lift higher out of the water. 6.5 km/hr is a more sustainable long distance cruising speed.


----------

